# can anyone tell me the wage deductions we can expect?



## johnbarnes82 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello members, Just after some info on the tax deductions from wages I will be earning in Auss so we can plan our budgets for house hunting.........so exciting!!
Maybe you could also comment on your favourite areas of SE Queensland, we dont want to be in Brisbane it self but we do want to be only an hour or two's drive to the airport. My wife and I are 27 and we have a 2 year old boy Jack and our second baby due any day, so with that in mind the suburbs we are looking to live in would have good schools and plenty of activities for the kids, we love the beach but dont mind coming in land 30 mins drive or so to keep rental costs down.
Also one last thing, can we drive in Auss with our current uk licences.

Many thanks in advance and sorry for going on.

John


----------



## ausinsd (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi John,
Give Logan city a try. I grew up out there and its dirt cheap. 40 minutes drive to downtown Brisbane, 40 minutes from the gold coast. Schools are great both private and public, its quiet and you can get a whole house for the cost of a flat elsewhere.
i don't know about driving, please visit Queensland Transport 
for information.
kind regards
Sarah.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Income Tax Calculator - Yahoo!7 Money Matters


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

As a rough rule of thumb, about 30% of your gross pay will go in income tax. There is also a 10% goods and services tax on most items but this is included in all quoted prices.
From memory you can drive with a UK license but you will need to take a test to get an Aussie one. Check out Queensland Transport

Cheers


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Aussiephil said:


> As a rough rule of thumb, about 30% of your gross pay will go in income tax. There is also a 10% goods and services tax on most items but this is included in all quoted prices.
> From memory you can drive with a UK license but you will need to take a test to get an Aussie one. Check out Queensland Transport
> 
> Cheers


You do not have to take a test.... Just cough up (like with everything else in OZ) and you will get an ozzi one - Do it within 3 months.


----------



## johnbarnes82 (Jan 2, 2009)

ausinsd said:


> Hi John,
> Give Logan city a try. I grew up out there and its dirt cheap. 40 minutes drive to downtown Brisbane, 40 minutes from the gold coast. Schools are great both private and public, its quiet and you can get a whole house for the cost of a flat elsewhere.
> i don't know about driving, please visit Queensland Transport
> for information.
> ...


Thanks Sarah, 
Logan city does look good, however we where looking to move north of Brisbane possibly, Coolum, Landsbourough or Buderim have you been to any of these areas, if so is it as beautiful as it looks.
thanks again 
John


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

The areas you've mentioned are part of the Sunshine Coast is nice but in my opinion, dull... accommodates a lot of pensioner folk and is the grown up version of the Gold Coast... again, my opinion only.

However, they would certainly meet your requirement of being <2hours from the Brisbane airport. (Except if it's a Sunday afternoon, then the trip will become 4.5 hours


----------



## johnbarnes82 (Jan 2, 2009)

phat-dave said:


> The areas you've mentioned are part of the Sunshine Coast is nice but in my opinion, dull... accommodates a lot of pensioner folk and is the grown up version of the Gold Coast... again, my opinion only.
> 
> However, they would certainly meet your requirement of being <2hours from the Brisbane airport. (Except if it's a Sunday afternoon, then the trip will become 4.5 hours


Thanks dave, thats helpful advice. we have only done research on the internet but it seems to us that its a bit more picturesque in the sunshine coast, or is that an illusion? The homes seem more spacious for similar money! 

Thanks again for your help

John


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

johnbarnes82 said:


> Hello members, Just after some info on the tax deductions from wages I will be earning in Auss so we can plan our budgets for house hunting.........so exciting!!
> Maybe you could also comment on your favourite areas of SE Queensland, we dont want to be in Brisbane it self but we do want to be only an hour or two's drive to the airport. My wife and I are 27 and we have a 2 year old boy Jack and our second baby due any day, so with that in mind the suburbs we are looking to live in would have good schools and plenty of activities for the kids, we love the beach but dont mind coming in land 30 mins drive or so to keep rental costs down.
> Also one last thing, can we drive in Auss with our current uk licences.
> 
> ...


*Driving:*
With a valid Full UK licence you can transfer to a full QLD licence with just an eye test. A 5 year licence is currently $71.05. If you have a PR Visa, you must change within 3 months.

*Wages and Tax:*
Tax Rates for the year 2008/2009 are:

Taxable income : Tax on this income

$0 – $6,000 : Nil
$6,001 – $34,000 : 15c for each $1 over $6,000
$34,001 – $80,000 : $4,200 plus 30c for each $1 over $34,000
$80,001 – $180,000 : $18,000 plus 40c for each $1 over $80,000
Over $180,000 : $58,000 plus 45c for each $1 over $180,000
and an extra 1.5% for the Medicare levy

*Suburbs within 1 hour of the CBD*
Just about all of the Southern Bayside area 
My wife travels from Victoria Point to the City each day, and it takes her under an hour.

We do have some small beaches in the area, that may be suitable for very young kids, no surf... Wellington Point, Cleveland, Victoria Point all have such small beaches.

This is an example, in Victoria Point:


----------

